# Picked up my Hymer B694



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Picked up my new (to me) Hymer B694 20002 LHD.
Away tomorrow for one night so excited but apprehensive will I find anything wrong.???
Got 3 months warranty but reassured by dealer come straight back if we find any problems. Am I worrying too much? Looking at my receipt it says 3 months warranty but doesn't say whats included have I got carried away in the moment and excitement of getting a Hymer??


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do stop worrying!
In the first instance you may well find lots of niggles (you may not) but unless they are serious and limit your use of the van, hold fast for a while until you have enough problems for them to deal with and for you to pay the diesel to visit your dealer.
I was told when I collected our first decent van, to expect things to break and wear out, as they are equipped with materials that are focused more on weight than longevity.
Do not start cursing the dealer because they have missed some cosmetic or minor problem, for if they are even top class dealers, it is always possible to miss minor problems; there are a very large number of features and functions in every van and it is only when you begin to use them that these problems may come to light.
Hymer have a good reputation and the build is certainly of good quality and no general faults associated with Hymer have been listed in these threads that I know of.
So stop worrying and begin to enjoy your new toy.

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations,an excellent choice of motorhome,2002 was right in the middle of Hymer's golden years so the habitation side will be bombproof.

Providing the engine and running gear have been maintained properly you shouldn't get many problems.As far as the warranty is concerned it depends on the dealer and whether they have a good after sales service.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,
Thinking to myself that I have got a really good deal something is bound to go wrong.
They had an mot done and there was a couple of advisories but they even put these right so dealer is making all the right noises. Need to relax I think .


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes you will find things wrong with it but better than not having a van 8O 
Have fun.
Norman.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know how experienced you are with regards to MHing so forgive me if I'm stating the obvious.

Make sure you make a list of anything you need the dealer to repair/replace and also a list of things you want to do to make life a bit more comfortable (extra 240/12v points etc). It's also handy to add to this list the onboard equipment you are not familiar with so you can ask the dealer to demonstrate on ask on this forum. 
I now make a point of seeking out and identifying all the fuses and trip switches for both the habitation and driving side of the van as it saves time and frustration when fault finding.

With a Hymer of the year you have and especially if it is on a Ducato chassis you may find that some of the electrical block connectors have become slightly corroded and need a good clean. before you set off just go through all the electric functions-lights, wipers, squirters, indicators and interior heater fan. Also ensure that the fuel gauge is working as there are lots of vans of this age that have dodgy connectors which either send the gauge to full or empty. 
All of the above can be easily and cheaply fixed (plenty of threads on this forum) so don't be unduly worried.

Have fun and enjoy because that's why you bought it...

Terry


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all

Its my first post on here. We picked up our B694 three weeks ago & headed off for a week in the great storm. Absolutely no problems & really chuffed with her apart from the lack of power, 2.8idTD. Planning to fit some .216 injector nozzles & tweek the turbo :twisted:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Murphey said:


> Hi all
> 
> Its my first post on here. We picked up our B694 three weeks ago & headed off for a week in the great storm. Absolutely no problems & really chuffed with her apart from the lack of power, 2.8idTD. Planning to fit some .216 injector nozzles & tweek the turbo :twisted:


Its worth looking at the turbo in case the waste gate is stuck open as the piston slide can get gummed up and occasionally the stud on the spring can snap off and leave the gate half open. A good test would be to squeeze the large rubber hose that transverses the engine compartment (the one like an elephants trunk) when the engine is running then get someone to rev the engine hard. You should feel the pipe trying to expand as the turbo pushes the air through the pipe.

Glad you are enjoying your van, its what this forum is all about.

Terry


----------

